# A Pair of horns



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

U.P.S. driver delivered these to my door recently. They are a bit over twenty inches long, and diameter at the base is 6". I think maybe I can turn these horns into calls of some sort when my feet get healed up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those will make some awesome howlers Rich. How are the feet today....Getting better, I hope ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great looking set of horns. I'm sure you'll make some awsome howlers out of them. I too hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

6" at the base??? Holy cow those are some huge suckers! Can't wait to see what you do with 'em!

Didn't know you had foot/feet troubles... Gout gets me every now and then... actually have to take meds every day for it, an out break is unbelievable as far as pain goes... hope everything is going well for ya bud!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I think that these horns will make awesome Wolf howlers. I am hoping that there is enough solid horn at the tips for me to carve a reed body directly into the horn for a seamless type wolf howler. My feet won't allow me to get out to my shop right now, but I will get on that job as soon as I can..


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow! I look forward to the end result!


----------

